# What diagnostic tool do you use?



## roonie (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I want to buy a diagnostic tool to my nissan car.DO you have any good choice of it?waiting for your suggestion...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Is this a medical question?


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

This is the best diagnostic tool I have found available so far...

Great Diagnostic Tool

:chuckle:


----------



## roonie (Mar 27, 2012)

The diagnostic tool is a tool can read the fault code and active test...


----------



## NATEDG (Jul 28, 2010)

roonie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I want to buy a diagnostic tool to my nissan car.DO you have any good choice of it?waiting for your suggestion...


Depends on what year and model of your Nissan. I have had "Nissan Data Scan on my laptop for about 5years but only works with the offset Nissan plugs in 1990-1999, does live data, fault codes etc.
Most of the cheap chinese scan tools only read certain OBD2 cars, other than that spend some bucks on a real scan tool which start at 2K upward.

Why do you want a diagnostic tool?

Nate


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I use a bit of wire, a vacuum gauge and that thing inside my skull


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

buy yourself a consult plug and download nissan data scan


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

I sell Bosch KTS, Texa, Delphi or Jap specific G-Scan depending on requirements and budget


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I actually think this is quite a good question and on not asked before

I would be interested also to know what are the cheap otions to read fault codes from the car, engine ECU and 4wd ect.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

interested as well.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

Where can i download a version of Nissan Data Scan? my R34 GTR is a 1999 what version software and lead will i need that is compatible with windows 7


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

*MrB* said:


> I sell Bosch KTS, Texa, Delphi or Jap specific G-Scan depending on requirements and budget


The Texa IDC4 is good on eu cars ... but jap cars is a different story.
I use the Carman from Nextech(?) for jap cars ... works very well.


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

The G-Scan is jap specific and very good on imports. It's oe on Hyundai & Kia. I Plugged it into my R35 and there was a lot of live data and function. It does also come with a lot of jap specific adapters too.
Texa's development seems to have dropped off a bit where as Bosch seem to be storming ahead, their Jap coverage is doubling almost every update


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Laptop + consult cable + ecutalk or nistune

...talking RB based GTRs incase OP is in the wrong section LOL


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

infamous_t said:


> Laptop + consult cable + ecutalk or nistune
> 
> ...talking RB based GTRs incase OP is in the wrong section LOL


where can i download ecutalk or nistune?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

infamous_t said:


> Laptop + consult cable + ecutalk or nistune
> 
> ...talking RB based GTRs incase OP is in the wrong section LOL


sorry to ask again what do i write on ebay for the consult cable to find it?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

DrGtr said:


> sorry to ask again what do i write on ebay for the consult cable to find it?


Just buy it from this NewKleer (EcuTalk), he's a skylines australia member from way back and theres a paypal facility.
ECUTalk - Consult Cables
Not all cables are made the same, and some have a tendancy to cause issues... so it could be hit and miss with ebay specials

Remember consult only works with nissan ecus (including chipped & daughterboard modded ones).
Power FC, Link etc look elsewhere!




bashman40 said:


> where can i download ecutalk or nistune?


EcuTalk: http://www.ecutalk.com/ecutalk.aspx
Nistune: http://www.nistune.com

EcuTalk will work with virtually any nissan ecu of the era (consult/obd1), this should be your first stop.
Nistune is a tuning software (with diagnostics) designed for nissan ecus with their reprogrammable daughterboards... like mine.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

in my case which i will have a link ecu, will this help me to activate the attesa pump and the rest of the transfer box gearbox pumps to bleed them. 
for the r34 do you know which version of plug is needed? obdii or i?


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Link has its own cable that comes with the ecu, and tuning/diagnostic software


----------



## fahadco80 (Jan 13, 2015)

*MrB* said:


> The G-Scan is jap specific and very good on imports. It's oe on Hyundai & Kia. I Plugged it into my R35 and there was a lot of live data and function. It does also come with a lot of jap specific adapters too.
> Texa's development seems to have dropped off a bit where as Bosch seem to be storming ahead, their Jap coverage is doubling almost every update


Hi,

Regarding the G-Scan, does it have the function to recalibrate the Decel G sensor of the GTR R35? like the Consult III?

Regards

Fahad


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a Cable something like this in the Passenger side footwell ,Does anyone know what this cable does & how to use it ??

R34 GTR


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats a DVI-D single link cable.

Typically for video. Most PC monitors will have this sort of connection in one of its guises...

Does the car have any aftermarket screens??


TT


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

You have probable spotted the connector that can be used to transfer and analyze your data , like a data logger. Is the car fitted with a Nismo mfd upgrade?


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

I use ECUTalk on a laptop and Nissan data scan on my android phone.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

FakeThinkpad said:


> You have probable spotted the connector that can be used to transfer and analyze your data , like a data logger. Is the car fitted with a Nismo mfd upgrade?


NO.

The connector in the pic is 100% a DVI cable and is designed for transmitting digital VIDEO. A datalogger would use something like a serial or USB connection.


TT


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

tarmac terror said:


> NO.
> 
> The connector in the pic is 100% a DVI cable and is designed for transmitting digital VIDEO. A datalogger would use something like a serial or USB connection.
> 
> ...


You are right but he said it looked Like the one in the picture and for the untrained most sub connector all look alike.


----------



## skyjuice (Apr 4, 2009)

FakeThinkpad said:


> You have probable spotted the connector that can be used to transfer and analyze your data , like a data logger. Is the car fitted with a Nismo mfd upgrade?


Yes .
How can i use this ,is it easy to use ? do i plug it into my laptop ? & do you know what data i can collect & any other info on this will be much appreciated .


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Not really looked in to it much yet but know that finding and getting the software to work on modern OS is a though one, it might even be Japanese only OS if I remember right. Read some peaple just use excel and graph the raw data but it takes some investigation on to what all the data represents. Don't know off hand what it records but shouldn't be hard to find out with some help from Google.


----------

